# Wife Wants To Keep Her Maiden Name as Middle Name



## anewguy (Nov 9, 2016)

Like the title says... She wants to keep her maiden name as her middle name. Idk why but it bothers me.  Tradition I guess. 

Anyone else experience this? Opinions?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2016)

No experience but that would kinda bother me too. What's her reasoning? Eh I guess it ain't too bad or that big of a deal. I dunno. Good luck with that


----------



## DreamChaser (Nov 9, 2016)

That's between you and her ....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 9, 2016)

Its pretty common for women to use their maiden name in step with her married name and Ive even seen it done where the lady carries her maiden name.

Both of my Xs used their maiden name in some form or fashion.  The main reason was for bills and such.  With my previous job I didnt want any of the dip shits I was hunting to have an easy time to find out where me and the family laid their head.  The second reason (second wife) she had a successful career as a sales person and the new name and an already crowded market place made us decide that it was a good reason for her profession.  

Hope this helps. No one ever asked/questioned me, her or the validity of our marriage or some secret motive behind it.  

BTW this has nothing to do with the reason I dumped both of those bitches.  

Dont let ego get in the way if its a legit reason she has.  (facebook is not a valid reason)


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 9, 2016)

Strange I just had a very similiar conversation about 3 days ago. She wants to just keep her maiden name all together. I told her I couldnt care less. A name is a name. Dosnt bother me either way. We both have very "normal" last names too.


----------



## anewguy (Nov 9, 2016)

Well I guess my reasoning is because of tradition in my family and how I guess I think it's disrespectful that every other woman around is willing to part with their last name but my wife won't. I don't generally think of myself as traditional. More progressive than most but for some reason, to me getting hitched means she takes my last name and keeps her first and middle name. Wish she woulda told me that before hand so it wasn't a shock.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2016)

Weird one of my employees just did this. I don't see a problem. The hyphen thing is some bullshit post modern feminist social justice warrior bullshit.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 9, 2016)

So it'll be like Anewguy Johnson Tyson?   Johnson being her maiden name?  Don't think it matters bro.     New times.  Gonna have a women president soon too..  Times change. 

I wouldn't care a bit.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 9, 2016)

This sounds like some buuuuuuuullahit to me brah!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 9, 2016)

What did she say when you told her it bothers you?


----------



## bvs (Nov 9, 2016)

Its feminism taking over


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2016)

it wouldnt fly in the bundy house..your name is bundy and thats it


----------



## anewguy (Nov 9, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> What did she say when you told her it bothers you?



Oh you know... Basically it's a war. It's HER name, she's still taking my LAST name, etc.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 9, 2016)

Nope. Not okay. 

My wife wanted to either use her maiden or keep it as middle, I'm old fashioned.  Not a misogynistic asshole, just traditional. Her mom even tried to sway me. I wasn't having it. Deal breaker.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 9, 2016)

My wife brought that up before we got married.....partly becuase she's pro feminism, women's rights etc but I come from a family with traditions (Italian).  No go in my book especially if you have kids down the line.  That's just me but ultimately that decision is between the 2 of you.  If your both comfortable with it then fine.  If not gotta talk that one out.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2016)

I wouldn't have a problem with it. As long she uses my name as her surname. But that's just me.


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2016)

I didn't  even read any of the other posts and went right to my own.

I went down this road and it was simple; "You want to keep your maiden name, sure. I'm not taking it from you but then you don't get mine." Old school won out on that one. What the fuuk is next separate bank accounts? So what are the children's name going to be? Bullshit, she's either all in or all out! Just the mention of it would make me go sideways.

_These opinions reflect those of the Snake and are not necessarily those of UGBB and or it's affiliates._


----------



## RISE (Nov 9, 2016)

Wouldn't bother me.  Then again I don't believe in marriage, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 9, 2016)

DGAF what name she wants to use as her middle name.

Just make sure she signs a prenup.


----------



## anewguy (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. At least now I know that even if I am an asshole, some of you guys are too.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 9, 2016)

Call me crazy but NO 

HELL NO 

ABSOLUTELY NOT.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 10, 2016)

It's traditional for her maiden name to become her middle name. Nothing remotely feminist about it. That's the 1950s gold standard barefoot, pregnant in the kitchen chained to the sink stuff, bud.


----------



## anewguy (Nov 10, 2016)

Joliver said:


> It's traditional for her maiden name to become her middle name. Nothing remotely feminist about it. That's the 1950s gold standard barefoot, pregnant in the kitchen chained to the sink stuff, bud.



Hey Jol, it's not a feminist issue for me.  And I actually did quite a bit of research and found that like 18% of women are doing that since the 90's and it's obviously on the rise.  

She did some research and after we spent a day apart and she had time to think she realized she should respect my name and just keep her middle name.  Also, it was the same day we learned women can't be president... so...


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a very american sounding republican last name and my wife embraced it..and she's Cambodian


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 10, 2016)

Is she muslim?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 10, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is she muslim?



She could be President if she was..sorry wrong thread.

Congrats Anewguy


----------



## Joliver (Nov 10, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Hey Jol, it's not a feminist issue for me.  And I actually did quite a bit of research and found that like 18% of women are doing that since the 90's and it's obviously on the rise.
> 
> She did some research and after we spent a day apart and she had time to think she realized she should respect my name and just keep her middle name.  Also, it was the same day we learned women can't be president... so...



Feeling a bit like Emily Post here. It's not disrespecting your name for her maiden name to become her middle name. It's traditional. Not 18%. The reason it is so goes back to antiquity when names were associated with title. If she was from a family of wealth, she'd maintain title by retaining her maiden name. It demonstrates lineage.

https://www.theknot.com/content/give-up-middle-or-last-name

If you are talking about hyphenated names, that's new wave.


----------



## anewguy (Nov 11, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Feeling a bit like Emily Post here. It's not disrespecting your name for her maiden name to become her middle name. It's traditional. Not 18%. The reason it is so goes back to antiquity when names were associated with title. If she was from a family of wealth, she'd maintain title by retaining her maiden name. It demonstrates lineage.
> 
> https://www.theknot.com/content/give-up-middle-or-last-name
> 
> If you are talking about hyphenated names, that's new wave.



Hey man. No offense, but I don't think I'll think I'll be taking my history lessons from a Q&A on theknot.com.  I'm sure this sort of thing differs from culture-to-culture and city-to-city anyway. Anything online can be false (including the references below). All that I know for certain is *my opinion.*

Her family ain't wealthy and it ain't a business name thing.

The Chicago Tribune: "Studies from the 1990s indicate that between 3 and 25 percent of married women were using their maiden names as middle names."

And the NY times are actually pretty progressive and they say: "Roughly 20 percent of women married in recent years have kept their names, according to a Google Consumer Survey conducted by The Upshot. (An additional 10 percent or so chose a third option, such as hyphenating their name or legally changing it while continuing to use their birth name professionally.)"

It's pretty much a moot point because she agreed to drop the name, but in case anyone else was wondering about the topic.


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Lots of women these days keep it as a middle name and will take your last name. 
Good luck man.


----------



## anewguy (Nov 11, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is she muslim?



No, she is full blood American, and is a Christian.


----------



## anewguy (Nov 11, 2016)

edit: This post was an accident lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 11, 2016)

anewguy said:


> No she is full blood American



The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 11, 2016)

My wife changed her middle name to her maiden name. I didn't give a shit. Who cares, it's her middle name. Nobody even knows or has ever used my middle name. No clue why anyone would care what their wife's middle name is.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd say fine, we'll just date and live together...I need 50% of the rent/mortgage, mkay thanks.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 11, 2016)

Sapper said:


> I'd say fine, we'll just date and live together...I need 50% of the rent/mortgage, mkay thanks.



now that's the perfect arrangement!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 11, 2016)

It's the last name that matters not the middle so just let her do it or you'll regret it when she gets upset over not having it.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 12, 2016)

Jenner said:


> now that's the perfect arrangement!



never argue about money, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 12, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Hey man. No offense, but I don't think I'll think I'll be taking my history lessons from a Q&A on theknot.com.  I'm sure this sort of thing differs from culture-to-culture and city-to-city anyway. Anything online can be false (including the references below). All that I know for certain is *my opinion.*
> 
> Her family ain't wealthy and it ain't a business name thing.
> 
> ...



Don't take marriage advice on bridal traditions from the knot.

Ask meatheads on underground powerlifting forum.  

Got it. Thanks man! For a second there I thought my priorities were ****ed up.


----------



## glycomann (Nov 12, 2016)

In my profession it is commonplace.  Women publish in grad school and through their careers and then marry.  to maintain  identity to their publication history often they will retain their maiden name or hyphenate their name with the husband's surname.  So, sometimes it is for professional reasons and usually the husband agrees that it's the best course.


----------



## squatsandpumps (Nov 12, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Don't take marriage advice on bridal traditions from the knot.
> 
> Ask meatheads on underground powerlifting forum.
> 
> Got it. Thanks man! For a second there I thought my priorities were ****ed up.



Joliver.....


----------



## stonetag (Nov 12, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Don't take marriage advice on bridal traditions from the knot.
> 
> Ask meatheads on underground powerlifting forum.
> 
> Got it. Thanks man! For a second there I thought my priorities were ****ed up.



WTF, I get all my personal advice on this board, why go anywhere else, right Jol?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2016)

Lol Jol said  underground powerlifting forum.  You guys!...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Lol Jol said  underground powerlifting forum.  You guys!...



ugbb ugly guts and big butts


----------



## anewguy (Nov 13, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Don't take marriage advice on bridal traditions from the knot.
> 
> Ask meatheads on underground powerlifting forum.
> 
> Got it. Thanks man! For a second there I thought my priorities were ****ed up.




Yeah i have respect for some of these meatheads but it isn't the only place I checked.  I just wanted opinions so thanks for yours.


----------

